# Taping angles with a compound tube and no roller



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

On a previous video I merely explained how I do this on one angle.

I've received a few messages on Youtube suggesting I have no clue so I decided to make a video of me running some angles in real time.

Oh. And to the noob haters. PHUCK you ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdD-N9yTu_U


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Is that a can am 2.5 flusher, Looks nice and clean, I had one once couldn't get the dam thing to flush a clean edge at all, Binned it in the end.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Have only ever used CanAm flushers. Ain't broke... It's a 2" by name but they are actually about 2 -1/8 - 2-1/4. 

Give my way a try caz. Having control over the amount of mud you put on helps drastically while flushing. No need to lean on the flusher. Just set it and fill/flush.

Soft,soft mud.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

So much I want to day...but I will not


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Take your best shot !


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting Mudslingr. What mud head is that? Have you tried it using a mechanical head?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

You mean the corner applicator( 2 wheeled CanAm) or are you talking about angleheads instead of flushers ? I do have angleheads but they do not work well with this system because they require rolling.Too much snagging. Flushers like to glide much smoother.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

When i first got my compound tube, I watched all of you videos. They helped a lot.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

You can't do that! Why? Well, because&#55357;&#56850;

It doesn't matter what other people think... If it works for you, then do it. Thinking outside the box, makes things interesting.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

All I will say is love the tube and never use the roller. No tip and no mess been running this way for over 6 years.
When I am tapping I don't get mud all over my hands. There's no need to.
I know your a good Finnisher and not saying the way your demonstrating is wrong
I do Six Sigma continuous Improvement so each process i do time studies on video clips to find out the best process.
Even the way I do it is not as fast or in a time study the bazooka always wins

Keep teaching there's only a handful of Finnishers that will take time out of there day to show different processes


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I've been at this for many years Ive seen it. I work in a lot of multi million dollar homes. I would not do this.... the mud is too loose in my opinion. I've seen it go bad too many times.... or people going too fast with help and not whiping tapes down. Read the mud buckets. They say right on there do not over dilute because it degrades the bond. I can tape out a square box house 100 sheets with mud in a day just the way it is from the factory.... just too risky for me most of the time. I've done this with people on commercial work. I would never do this in a home. Yea its fast. But I make enough money doing the best possible job I can do. And Im fast enough.


----------

